# Advice wanted, Metal or Wood Lumber rack?



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Looking to move my lumber off the floor (finally got the walls done of the workroom) and need a lumber rack.

Apart from the obvious, better looks of Timber what is the benefits of a DIY wood rack over a metal rack?

I love the idea of making my own but if I buy a metal slot type ajustable shelving I can have it up in an hour (as opposed to all day for wood), so looking for advice, will both be as good or is there a real practical reason to build one?

Thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

You can make exactly what you want, and you get to make it yourself.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wood does take longer but you have more options as opposed to metal shelves. My shelves are 24" deep so the rack holds more than standard shelving.

Besides, as Gary says, this is something that you get to create yourself.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of my wood rack. I built it from a plan in a Woodworking magazine, can't remember which one.
I used 2×4's and construction grade 3/8 ply. Had fun and it is versatile.










Here is another I made from 2×4's that I cut through morise in upright and tenon on horizontal. I was learning to make mortise and tenon and it was good practice.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

the satisfaction of building somethin for one self and the enjoyment of the use that you get from it is worth the effort. besides how many store bought racks are sturdy enough for years of use, they get loose and I think that you would have to waste time tightening bolts all the time.


----------



## Jim13 (May 23, 2008)

Just something I once heard, if for any reason some sort of abrasive chemical (glue etc.) touches the metal, the wood could make an ugly reaction towards it (I thing I heard it about Iron, but it may be true for other metals as well)
Idino just thinking out loud, and by all means do not quote me on that one.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 9, 2008)

I was going to build my lumber rack out of 2×4's as many others have done. But I decided to go the easy route and used adjustable shelf standards and brackets. Worked out great. 10 standards gave me a 20' run down one wall. I got enough standards for 4 shelves the entire length. I bought the double wide standards and brackets. They will hold more weight than I could possibly put on them. Very happy with my choice.

I chose to use 18.5" deep brackets for top 3 rows, and 14.5" brackets for bottom row.

I used a laser level while installing the standards. So they are nice and flat across the length.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys and gals, very much appriciated the advice.

bhack, awesome rack looks fantastic.

Benhasajeep, I think I will follow your implimentation for now, I have spent soooo long getting the inside sorted (nearly 4 months now) and I want to get my lumber off the floor, so I can start puting units in.

At only a few hours a week, time is becoming an issue.

I might go the timber rack route next year.

Scott, Gary, big thanks

Thanks again


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the Metal / steel rack from Woodcraft ….and it works great …...But the WOOD racks I see made by fellow LJ artistes look a lot better that is for sure .


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a link to an article I did some time ago with the full plans for the rack in my shop. There are actually two there…one that is freestanding, and another that attaches to the wall, but both are built the same way.
maybe you can use some of that info 

http://www.mochasofa.com/Homepage/default/rack-em-up-n247264p1.html

Ryan


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2614 uses black iron pipe, or galvanized, what have you. Anyhow, you drill 1" holes, at a 5 degree angle, about 4" apart in a 2×4. The pipe pieces are cut to about 16" in length and can be located in any hole to accomodate what have you.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Whatever is the cheapest second hand material available. The metal is usually easier to adjust & termites tend to blunt their teeth on it.


----------



## beaudex (Jun 9, 2008)

For me I chose metal over wood for one reason: space. The wooden uprights are usually 2×4s and because of this you will lose 4 inches of floor space. If space is of concern I would go with the metal.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Well I love the idea of this wood rack for it's veratility. My Problem is that I don't have any walls available so I have to build mine in the center of the garage. So I am looking at ways to build it. I have some plans for a box type system. I dunno tho, so I am just reallt starting to research my options. I need to however get some started in the next day or 2 or go buy a metal rack. If I build one I'll get the 4×4's from the saw mill local to me.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I think a wood rack would give you more flexibility to fit the spot you have to put it. With that said, it sure is nice to use the metal brackets as they go up fast and you are then back to making sawdust.


----------



## tjc (Dec 2, 2009)

Although there is definitely an upside to using wood and the satisfaction of doing it yourself the fact remains that used steel racks are typically much easier to use. For many of the setups shown here you could buy a brand new 36" deep x 108" x 96" tall steel rack with 2 levels for roughly $100. And this can be built in minutes. You could get a used steel one for even less. When it comes down to it is much simpler and more durable to go with the steel, not to mention there is also resale value in the steel. 
http://www.edwardsstorage.com


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Lets see

6 8ft 2×4's @ $1.75 a pop, $10.50
24 2ft lengths of 1/2" steel bar at the scrap yard $5-$10
Hand full of screws
Bit of glue

Whala. Under $25. Expensive-less.

And it's got six levels. Seven counting the floor.
Much easier then getting the bottom board out from just two levels.
And using 1/2" steel bar for the supports maximizes wood storage area.


----------



## tjc (Dec 2, 2009)

Curt,
You definitely have a point there. But it is important to make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Depending on what you are looking for what you have pictured is definitely a great setup. But I would not put much weight on there. On the steel racks you are talking about tons not hundreds of pounds. But there is no contesting the cost effectiveness of what you have pictured versus using steel. It is simply a matter of looking at the amount of weight capacity needed, the time to build, and the amount of space available. If you are looking to store what is pictured from a racking standpoint there is not a cheaper solution.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, all great ideas, though I never figured I would look for compliments on my wood rack. My good wood working friend actually tells me if I were to show off my craftmanship inisde my shop I would never sell anything, not so good at all but very functional. Improvements are certainly in our future. I got the triton rack on sale last year for 39.95, it comes on sale from time to time and is a great value. I think I have had around 300 ft or a little more of maple, walnut, hickory, etc… on it at a time. Took me 5 minutes to install and barely takes up any room at all. Then spent all the time I saved building that rack and built some cabinet, wall unit, entertainment center, bedroom set and etc…


----------

